# مهندس ميكانيكا قوى حديث التخرج



## دايناميك (31 مايو 2009)

السلام علسكم ورحمة الله وبركته 
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوىحديث التخرج وأعشق علم الطيران وال aerodynamics وما شابه 
وأتمنى من أحد المهندسين الأعزاء أن يمدني بأي معلومات عن فرص عمل لتخصيصي في هذا المجال 
وبماذا يمتاز عني مهندس الطيران
وشكرا جزيلا لقسمكم الراءع


----------



## دايناميك (2 يونيو 2009)

أين أنتم يارجال الطيران 
أفيدوني 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ARAB222 (3 يونيو 2009)

*
السلام عليكم

مبروك التخرج ... وللأمام إن شاء الله ,,,
أنتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون

نفس الهوايات لدي ,,, سعادتي تكمن ... عندما تكون محاضرات الدايناميك , ميكانكيا الالات و التحكم ...

إن شاء الله الشباب ماهم مقصرين ... يبينوا لنا مجالات التكميل في علوم الطيران و كيف هي البداية ...

أتمنا للجميع التوفيق*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 يونيو 2009)

بما انك قسم ميكانيكا قولى

انت ممكن تكون مهندس مهندس ميكانيكا طيران(هيكل و محركات)

لازم تقدم فى معهد امبابة و تاخد كورس الbasic و كورس بعد كدة و بكدة تقدر ان شاء الله تقدم فى اى شركة

و لو معاك واسطة ممكن تتعين فى مصر للطيران من غير الكورس و تاخدة هناك على حسابهم

و ربنا معاك..... هو انت شغال ولا لسة بتدور على شغل؟؟


----------



## دايناميك (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس/أيمن
بداية شكرا على الإهتمام
وأنا لسه مستني موقف التجنيد بس حبيت أسأل عشان لو في دورات أو شيء من هذا القبيل أعمل حسابي وأنا ناوي إنشاء الله آخد دوره في الgas turbine وكنت عاوز أعرف إن كان مثل هذا القرص سيفيدني في هذا المجال 
وشكرا مره أخرى على الإهتمام ياباشمهندس


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 يونيو 2009)

هو اكيد كورسgas turbie هيفيدك 

بس عشان تتأهل للشغل فى الطيران لااااااازم تاخد كورس بيزيك.اسأل علية فى مطار امبابة هو بحوالى 5500 جنية


----------



## عبدالمجيد لطرش (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخي الديناميكا. اذا كان هذا اختصاصك فحبذا لو افدتنا ببعض الكتب التي تتعلق بعلم الطيران و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## engmezosmr (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج خريج2009 هل من مكان يابشمهندسينرقم


----------



## essaomar (18 فبراير 2010)

يوفقك الله


----------



## essaomar (18 فبراير 2010)

أنااحب هندسة الظيران


----------



## دبوسه (1 مايو 2010)

والله العظيم الواحد زهق من البلد دى كل حاجه الواسطه


----------

